# Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!



## Dan Anderson (Dec 21, 2002)

Well Folks,
This has been a good year for me and I want to wish everyoe in MartialTalk-land a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Pappy Geo (Dec 21, 2002)

I would like to add my "Happy Holidays" to everyone aboard also.
I too have a had a rewarding year, next year will even be better as I will be a Grandfather for the first time in the spring!

Lets take a moment and remember we are all bothers in the art.

Peace and Respectfully,

George Hoover


----------



## Rob Wilson (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey George,

Congratulations on the addition to your family! Take care of yourself eh? (What am I talking about, George really doesn't need that kind of advice- he can take care of himself just fine. Don't let him fool you with that senior citizen crap. He's a real toughie. But nice. ) 

Your pal in BC,

Rob Wilson


----------



## JDenz (Dec 21, 2002)

Ya pass on the happy holidays from me to


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 21, 2002)

Happy Holidays and Seasons Greetings.

I wish everyone a great year to come.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *I too have a had a rewarding year, next year will even be better as I will be a Grandfather for the first time in the spring!
> *



That's great! Everyone must be very excited.

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *
> I too have a had a rewarding year, next year will even be better as I will be a Grandfather for the first time in the spring!
> 
> ...



George,
Beat you to it!  Expecting the 3rd grand child in February.  Congratulations!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 22, 2002)

It has been a pleasure sharing thoughts, correspondence, and ideas with you this year.  

This will be my little one's first Christmas, I am looking forward to that!!!

Best of fortune to you and all in the new year!

Take care,

Palusut


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 23, 2002)

Happy Holidays, everyone!

PAUL:cheers:


----------



## Rocky (Dec 23, 2002)

Merry Christmas All!!


Rocky


----------



## Cebu West (Dec 23, 2002)

Happy Holidays to All who have made Martial Talk a great place to hang out, kick back and enjoy the martial arts.

Sal Todaro


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 24, 2002)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 25, 2002)

Happy and safe holidays to all


----------



## DWright (Dec 31, 2002)

I see that the time is now 9:30pm West Coast time. 

So Happy New year to the folks on the other coast.  I hope the New Year rings in safetly for all of you on Martial Talk!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2002)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2003)

Happy New Year, y'all!


----------

